# Cumulunimbus tuba em Vila Chã de Sá



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 12:11)

Corria agora as fotos que desde à um ano tenho tirado com o telemóvel, e eis que descobri isto:












Já não me lembrava lá muito bem, mas é espectacular...
Ocorreu no dia a9 de Maio deste ano, por vota das 16h, em minha casa, em Vila Chã de Sá, a 6km da Cidade!


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Ago 2009 às 21:27)

Olá Pedro 

É para mim um dos cenários bem interessantes!
Fiquei com uma certa dúvida acerca do tipo de nuvens que aqui referiste. 
Claro que as suas formas são como as nossas impressões digitais, nenhuma é exactamente igual à outra e isso por si só já revela uma certa dificuldade em identificá-las com 100% de exactidão!
Mas temos os padrões mais comuns que na maioria das vezes nos ajudam com uma mínima margem de erro a ter certeza sobre qual o tipo de nuvens que observamos.

Seria de grande ajuda se soubesse exactamente qual o contexto em termos de ambiente atmosférico (provavelmente de instabilidade) e também perceber qual o nível de elevação destas nuvens em particular bem como as suas formas no topo, visto que só se vê a sua base. 

Se são *Cumulunimbos tuba*, parece-me que o seu efeito específico se situa numa fase muito inicial ou em dissipação e a meu ver muito imperceptível. Posso estar errado, claro; mas o que os meus olhos vêem nestas imagens são *Stratocumulus opacus* em 1ª linha, bem como talvez bases de *Cumulus congestus*. 

De qualquer forma:

http://www.clouds-online.com/cloud_atlas/cirrus/cirrus.htm


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 07:54)

joseoliveira disse:


> Olá Pedro
> 
> É para mim um dos cenários bem interessantes!
> Fiquei com uma certa dúvida acerca do tipo de nuvens que aqui referiste.
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda.

Deveriam ser cumulus congestus, uma vez que nesse dia houve cargas de água ao  longo da tarde!!!


----------

